# packet macchanger reconfigure

## michi-monster

Halli, I use the Macchanger. In Ubuntu, I can specify that the MacAddress is changed every time the network is started. The command # dpgk-reconfigure maccchanger displays the possibility of the setting. The command does not work through Gentoo. I have unfortunately found no configuration file. How can I activate a new Mac for each startup?

----------

## Sadako

This should tell you what you need;

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Full/Networking#MAC_address

----------

## michi-monster

Many thanks.

But please help again. I dont find the Option to activate the dynamic mac-adress.

----------

